# Penpals



## Marty333 (Apr 27, 2011)

I was wondering if any of you guys have penpals? I have quite a lot! Two from Germany. One from moscow and one from Scotland. I love talking to people from different countries and learning about their cultures!


----------



## jeffbens0n (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 5000+ penpals from all over the world on TFO!


----------



## Marty333 (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL I also have one from poland! How could I forget to add Jacob LOL (not really a polish name though)


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Apr 27, 2011)

Whats a penpal? Someone in jail?


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 27, 2011)

I didn't think anybody still sent letters by mail any more. When I was young I had several penpals. With age, we lost track of each other. Now I only have online friends, rather then penpals.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Apr 27, 2011)

Tortuga_terrestre said:


> Whats a penpal? Someone in jail?



HAHA I guess it could be, but i think martys parents might be a little concerned if their 16 year old daughter was writing to inmates. 

A penpal is just some one you write to, usually someone far away, possibly to learn new things about another culture or just connect with someone far away.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Apr 27, 2011)

jeffbens0n said:


> Tortuga_terrestre said:
> 
> 
> > Whats a penpal? Someone in jail?
> ...



lol...thats what it sounds like... Careful who you talk to online marty. This forum conversations are viewed by everyone and we have moderators..so your safe here.


----------



## Laura (Apr 27, 2011)

I have Facebook friends... is that a Keypad pal? Ive never met them.. but 'know' them on line... 
but you do have to be careful.. especially getting into modeling like you are.. posting lots of pics of yourself.. may attract
the wrong type of friend.. and be careful of writing to PO boxes.... prison has a lot of lonely people....


----------



## Marty333 (Apr 27, 2011)

My school gives us penpals from a secure website so its just students from other countries haha. I am pretty sure I am not talking to inmates


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 27, 2011)

I had pen pals when I was younger. One from Australia and one from England...can't remember if there were more. I found them through an online pen pal site  It was probably sketchy at the time, plus my parents had no idea 
It was fun though!

eta: Nice to see you posting again


----------



## dmmj (Apr 27, 2011)

When I was a youngin I had a few one from germany and one from thailand, of course with the net pen pals sort of dried up.


----------



## Angi (Apr 27, 2011)

I am glad your pen pals are from a secure place. Have your parents thought about taking in aa exchange student? That might be a fun experience for you. My husband had one when he was in school and was invited to spend a summer with the family in Spain. He went and loved it. We have a family at our church that has a girl from Germany living with them.


----------



## Angi (Apr 27, 2011)

I am glad your pen pals are from a secure place. Have your parents thought about taking in aa exchange student? That might be a fun experience for you. My husband had one when he was in school and was invited to spend a summer with the family in Spain. He went and loved it. We have a family at our church that has a girl from Germany living with them.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 27, 2011)

I did when I was in elementary school, but that was so long ago, lol


----------



## coreyc (Apr 27, 2011)

Same here My daughter just did one with the girl scouts I didnt know they had penpals any more


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 27, 2011)

My Kindergarten class just did post card penpals with about 46 states. It has been alot of fun. Alot of work, but alot of fun!!


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 27, 2011)

Aww Mary Anne, you're a kindergarten teacher? I student taught in a kindergarten classroom last year and I'm currently looking for a teaching position 
(sorry for the hi-jack )


----------



## Fernando (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 400 "Friends" on facebook...can i count those?


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 27, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> I have 400 "Friends" on facebook...can i count those?



Only if you write to all of them!


----------



## Fernando (Apr 27, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> FernandoM said:
> 
> 
> > I have 400 "Friends" on facebook...can i count those?
> ...



shoot! I do browse their pictures though! That's sorta like writing to them...kinda


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 27, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> ChiKat said:
> 
> 
> > FernandoM said:
> ...



That's true, creeping on people or writing to them...it's pretty much the same thing 
(just kidding, but I am a total Facebook creep  )


----------



## Marty333 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lol I have a lot of penpals! I have 7 and I want more LOL 1 from the UK, 1 from Poland(he's good looking), 2 from France(one of them is really good looking ) and 2 from Germany(they are both good looking) and then I have 1 from the netherlands!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 27, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> Lol I have a lot of penpals! I have 7 and I want more LOL 1 from the UK, 1 from Poland(he's good looking), 2 from France(one of them is really good looking ) and 2 from Germany(they are both good looking) and then I have 1 from the netherlands!



So only the good looking need apply?


----------



## Marty333 (Apr 27, 2011)

No I just got lucky XD


----------



## Edna (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a bunch of penpals! They send me a nice little note, and then I send them a little note back. I think we exchange correspondence... oh, every month I guess? They must like it because they keep on writing to me LOL. Their names are Power Company, Mort Gage, City of Rawlins, Light Company, and some more I kind of forget until I get their note.


----------



## Marty333 (Apr 27, 2011)

They don't tell you their actual names mine are all guys  and they shared their names Ben, Jacob, Boris, Yann, Maximillian(no joke!!), Daniel, and some other guy (I forgot his name LOL)


----------



## Fernando (Apr 27, 2011)

Edna said:


> I have a bunch of penpals! They send me a nice little note, and then I send them a little note back. I think we exchange correspondence... oh, every month I guess? They must like it because they keep on writing to me LOL. Their names are Power Company, Mort Gage, City of Rawlins, Light Company, and some more I kind of forget until I get their note.



Lol!!! Good one


----------

